# Atlantic City Saltwater Anglers



## shorefish

Hello everyone, I recently started a new fishing club called Atlantic City Saltwater Anglers.
We are actively looking for member and we think we can have a great and active club.
We will be all about fishing, socializing, community and having fun.
I just started a facebook page for the club and hope to have a website soon.
There is a lot coming down the pike and I am hoping to the club really takes off. 
Please stop by our page and post a hello. I am brand new to facebook so the page will be better as we go.
Hope some of you are interested and the phone number is under the ABOUT heading.
Also the emphasis is on landlocked anglers though boat owners are more than welcome.
Thank you, tight lines.


----------



## shorefish

Got some interesting things happening to promote the club.
I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## shorefish

Listen to Rack n Fin radio tomorrow to hear my interview and some great thing about the club


----------



## shorefish

My spot on Rack n Fin was pushed back to this Saturday please tune in. Thanks guys.
Please help me spread the word, this is going to be a fun club.


----------



## shorefish

Our first meeting will be April 4th at 7:30 at the Little Water Distillery in AC 
It is a very cool place so please consider coming out to the meeting and see what the club is all about.
Thanks guys


----------



## shorefish

Hello guys my facebook account was hacked last night so the page is invisible at the moment just in any of you are trying to see it.
I hope it gets sorted soon, this is very frustrating but it should be up and running again very soon


----------



## shorefish

OK since facebook is taking forever and I can't wait we created a new website that went live today.
Please check it out I think it looks ok for never having done it before and we will keep making it better as we go.
Go to the updates page and the info for the meeting is there.
www.acanglers.com Come on out guys bring the wife if you want to LOL and come and join an up and coming club.


----------



## shorefish

Next open meeting on May 2nd at 7:30pm at gregory's restaurant and bar in Somers Point.
Comeout and see whats going on with our club


----------



## BillHoo

Anyone catching any skinny blues of the surf yet?


----------



## shorefish

Our club is doing fairly well and membership is growing slow but sure. 
We have had three monthly meetings so far and all of them have been a lot of fun. 
We have a website that is getting better and better as we go. www.acanglers.com
Please check us out and consider joining our up and coming club.


----------



## VCAngler

I'm headed over and would love to be apart of your group!


----------



## VCAngler

That Distillery is the best!!!


----------

